# moona.



## wales1970

hello to all.
im buying into the moona sharm development,after visiting sharm back in june and falling in love with the place.has anyone got any info about moona or nabq in general,or anyone moved to nabq.
many thanks,mark and mel.


----------



## Sam

wales1970 said:


> hello to all.
> im buying into the moona sharm development,after visiting sharm back in june and falling in love with the place.has anyone got any info about moona or nabq in general,or anyone moved to nabq.
> many thanks,mark and mel.


Hi and welcome!

You have chosen a great place to buy in Sharm. Moona resort itself has had a lot of British buyers, so I'm sure in time you will find yourselves a lot of friendly neighbours. The development also (arguably) offers the best value properties in Nabq Bay and the developers have a great track record for quality finishing in a timely manner.

I myself was living in Nabq Bay for quite some time and it is my favourite place to be in Sharm. I've now had to move back into Naama Bay for work purposes, but tend to go back to Nabq on days off. I have friends in the area and just love it. Less hassle in the streets, great range of restaurants and bars/cafes, everything you need is there. It's much cleaner than other parts of Sharm too.

If you have any specific questions just let me know


----------



## wales1970

*moona*

Hi sam,
thanks for replying.i know it going to be a good while yet before we get the keys(but its still exiting).we have heard furniture and small electricals are hard to get in sharm,and if you can they are realy expensive...
this may sound daft ,do you have a post office there.?..
thanks mark.


----------



## justine

great pick! my cousin lives at a studio apartment in Moona Sharm and its way better than the condo I bought


----------



## Sam

wales1970 said:


> Hi sam,
> thanks for replying.i know it going to be a good while yet before we get the keys(but its still exiting).we have heard furniture and small electricals are hard to get in sharm,and if you can they are realy expensive...
> this may sound daft ,do you have a post office there.?..
> thanks mark.


Hi Mark,

There are some lovely furniture companies around that can produce high quality and good looking furniture. In Sharm the companies supply packages, which usually come up around the 50,000 EGP mark for a standard complete package on a one bedroom apartment. These furniture packages are usually the best way to go to save having to try and shop around, which isn't easy when you're not living here full time. 

I'm not sure what small electrical items you mean, but most things can be found in Sharm. Microwave, coffee machine, toaster, deep fat fryer, rice maker, blender... prices are generally higher than if you picked it up in Tesco for example, but not really expensive. 

As for post office, there is a national post office in Sharm and there is a post office in Hadaba (I hear a new open opened recently in Hay el Nour too!). But, depending on what you want to send I wouldn't recommend using the postal system here. If you're sending important documents, for example, I would only trust the services of FedEx or DHL or something that can be tracked.

It will be some time before Moona completes, but Maraquia (the sister project across the road) is really flying up now with steady progress being made in Moona, so it's obvious the developers are working hard. 

Sam


----------



## nikkif4

wales1970 said:


> hello to all.
> im buying into the moona sharm development,after visiting sharm back in june and falling in love with the place.has anyone got any info about moona or nabq in general,or anyone moved to nabq.
> many thanks,mark and mel.


Hi 

I'm also buying into the development after visting several times, its the thought of all that sunshine all year round. With a good rental return i feel i can't loose.

Good luck,

Nikki.


----------



## wales1970

nikkif4 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm also buying into the development after visting several times, its the thought of all that sunshine all year round. With a good rental return i feel i can't loose.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Nikki.


hi nikki,what block are you in,we are c19.


----------



## Scottish Expat

Hi Wales 1970

My Partner and i were thinking about Moona sharm block C20 1 Bed appartment about a year ago when we visited Sharm last year. We have been a few times now to Sharm mainly Naama Bay. But this year when we arrived we went to the Construction site of Moona Sharm and another one known as THE VIEW. It was fantastic looking. If you dont mind me asking who you bought your appartment through? We were talking to Experience International and met with the Developer when we visited both Moona Sharm and The View. Since our return home we can not decide which development or property is best for us.... 

Hope you can help 

Scottish Expat


----------



## Sam

Scottish Expat said:


> Hi Wales 1970
> 
> My Partner and i were thinking about Moona sharm block C20 1 Bed appartment about a year ago when we visited Sharm last year. We have been a few times now to Sharm mainly Naama Bay. But this year when we arrived we went to the Construction site of Moona Sharm and another one known as THE VIEW. It was fantastic looking. If you dont mind me asking who you bought your appartment through? We were talking to Experience International and met with the Developer when we visited both Moona Sharm and The View. Since our return home we can not decide which development or property is best for us....
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> Scottish Expat



Hi Scottish Expat,

I used to work in real estate so I know a bit about both of the projects you are talking about, although I now work in law so I can't answer any "recent" specified questions. 

What you have to think about is what you are looking for to know what is best for you. Is it a property to live in, to use as a holiday home, or to rent out as an investment? When you buy for your own tastes and don't mind spending a bit extra as you're not thinking profit margins.

The View is ready now (although you may be looking at subsequent phases). It is closer to the centre of town now and will have an access road to the main Peace Road at the front. So if you plan to be using your unit sooner rather than later this may be the better option. 

Moona is not planned to be completed for another couple of years and the area it's in is still desert. It is better for investment since the prices are lower and offer great payment plans. It will one day be in the centre of it all as City Stars takes shape and the hotels/lakes/commercial facilities appear around it, but it is not something you should expect in the short term future (5-10 years perhaps). 

They both offer similar with a proposed hotel and a good range of facilities to be expected on site. The developers of The View have already completed their first phase with happy clients and have another land plot to develop. They have a proven good reputation and I believe would not have any problem to complete the project. And I can confirm The View has passed its due diligence checks and is legally safe. Similarly Moona is also proven legally safe (the due diligence report has been published online here Edgebridge Law Firm : Egyptian Lawyers : Articles) and the developer owns 5 projects, one completed and Maraquia very near to completion, two yet to be released, so again they have the means to complete their development so you should not have to worry about that.

I hope I have helped and not confused you more 



I promised photos a while back for Moona as and when I could. I have not been on site at all since then still, but from the road I can only see the shells of buildings. As I have said previously progression does not appear to be fast now, but I am sure once Maraquia is completed, which is soon, then all workers would be on Moona and is should fly up!! It can be expected for projects to be delivered a little late in Egypt, and this is why you should make sure you have penalty clauses in the contract against the developer for late delivery.


----------



## wales1970

Scottish Expat said:


> Hi Wales 1970
> 
> My Partner and i were thinking about Moona sharm block C20 1 Bed appartment about a year ago when we visited Sharm last year. We have been a few times now to Sharm mainly Naama Bay. But this year when we arrived we went to the Construction site of Moona Sharm and another one known as THE VIEW. It was fantastic looking. If you dont mind me asking who you bought your appartment through? We were talking to Experience International and met with the Developer when we visited both Moona Sharm and The View. Since our return home we can not decide which development or property is best for us....
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> Scottish Expat


Hi,we are buying through starhill realestate which inturn is getting it through sharmelsheikrealestate,but it seems to be the same price and service..i am very happy with it is so far and the payment plan is very good..Its good for us as we are in no rush for completion. c20 is next to us and we are expecting handover jan to april2012.


----------



## Scottish Expat

wales1970 said:


> Hi,we are buying through starhill realestate which inturn is getting it through sharmelsheikrealestate,but it seems to be the same price and service..i am very happy with it is so far and the payment plan is very good..Its good for us as we are in no rush for completion. c20 is next to us and we are expecting handover jan to april2012.



Hi Wales 1970

Thanks. We had intended to buy in Block C20 but there were no space left.... so now in C19. We are of same not in too much hurry but the developer has yet to tell us when  very typical. How did you find the legal process? 

We were over last month and saw the development, as said..... its not any further on other than a few bricks and rubble, so heres hoping they crack on!
I would be good to meet with other Expats. Are you guys looking to move there perm or only use as holiday home and rent out?

Thanks


----------



## Scottish Expat

Hi Sam

Your a gem.... We have bought into Moona sharmas a start.. you never know if the future we might buy somewhere else in Nabq if we can get the option to reside there on a long term basis..... Which brings me to the obvious. How likely is it to obtain a residence visa on a yearly basis or 3-5 yearly cycle? Its not something to worry about now, but in 5 or ten years i wish to retire away from the UK. What is the process for a visa? I had been told that "why can't you get a visa or buy a car etc you own property here" but now i have lerned afterwards its not that simple. And i hear you need to get a medical or blood tests before being considered for a visa.


----------



## Sam

Scottish Expat said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Your a gem.... We have bought into Moona sharmas a start.. you never know if the future we might buy somewhere else in Nabq if we can get the option to reside there on a long term basis..... Which brings me to the obvious. How likely is it to obtain a residence visa on a yearly basis or 3-5 yearly cycle? Its not something to worry about now, but in 5 or ten years i wish to retire away from the UK. What is the process for a visa? I had been told that "why can't you get a visa or buy a car etc you own property here" but now i have lerned afterwards its not that simple. And i hear you need to get a medical or blood tests before being considered for a visa.


Hi,

You're British, a residential visa is VERY easy. You just need to go to El Tur (approximately 45 minutes out of Sharm) and buy it!! A couple of hours and you'll walk out of the office with a residential visa for 12 months (most likely for tourism purposes). This can be renewed every year, no questions asked. You will need copies of your passport with you, and that's it I think. Possibly passport photos too, can't remember, but doesn't hurt to have them on you anyway. I don't remember the cost of the visa either (sorry!) but it's around 150 EGP I think. Definitely no blood tests or otherwise, that's only if you are applying for a work permit, driving license or something of that nature. 

I haven't been through the "buy a car" process yet, although come back to me by the end of the year and I would love to tell you I have  But, in any case, I know plenty of non-Egyptians who have bought cars so I don't think it's that much of an issue. Owning a property here has little relevance to other procedures here. There is a myth that you need a visa to buy a property, or if you have a property you can get a visa, both untrue.

If you want next time you're out (or at a later time) to arrange our driver for you to take you to El Tur and sort out the visa then let me know. Another forum member Jo (Josmiler) went with him a few months back and said he was fab sorting out the paperwork and made everything easy. 

Sam


----------



## Scottish Expat

Hi Sam thanks once again. By far the best for advice. Did you see my last thread about political unrest? Am I worried for nothing?


----------



## Sam

Scottish Expat said:


> Hi Sam thanks once again. By far the best for advice. Did you see my last thread about political unrest? Am I worried for nothing?


WOW, you're awake early!!!!!

I'm still going through threads, will have a peek over there and see if I can input anything. Politics in this country are hard to predict, but tourism is the main income generator and I don't believe "they" (whomever "they" might be) would jeopardise this.


----------



## wales1970

Scottish Expat said:


> Hi Wales 1970
> 
> Thanks. We had intended to buy in Block C20 but there were no space left.... so now in C19. We are of same not in too much hurry but the developer has yet to tell us when  very typical. How did you find the legal process?
> 
> We were over last month and saw the development, as said..... its not any further on other than a few bricks and rubble, so heres hoping they crack on!
> I would be good to meet with other Expats. Are you guys looking to move there perm or only use as holiday home and rent out?
> 
> Thanks


Hi scottish,We are in (going to be in) c19 too, no 102.
The legal was ok,dragged on a bit , very slow returning paperwork,but all sorted now.


----------



## Scottish Expat

wales1970 said:


> Hi scottish,We are in (going to be in) c19 too, no 102.
> The legal was ok,dragged on a bit , very slow returning paperwork,but all sorted now.


Lol looks like we will be neighbours As we are next door


----------



## wales1970

Scottish Expat said:


> Lol looks like we will be neighbours As we are next door


dont suppose you got any suger i could borrow..lol......great,who did you go with in the end.?.


----------



## kelly_coombes

hi, me and my family are looking tomove to nabq, we have been to see THE VIEW are there many companies that sellproperty out there the only onbe we spoke to was pioneer properties in nabq... any advise?

any sugestions were we can rent a place for a month or 2?


----------



## Scottish Expat

kelly_coombes said:


> hi, me and my family are looking tomove to nabq, we have been to see THE VIEW are there many companies that sellproperty out there the only onbe we spoke to was pioneer properties in nabq... any advise?
> 
> any sugestions were we can rent a place for a month or 2?


Hi Kelly

welcome, before you decide have a look at my threads and others recently. But on the property side I used experience international a UK based company who in turn is linked to Sharm el Sheikh real estate. Sadly no matter who you go to you will most likely end up buying of them too, a guy called Tarek. Nice guy all the same but typical sales man. 

We too were interested in The View. We went insure in January and fell in love with it. We tryed to buy a 1 bedroom with a larger balcony. We were told on site all floors were the same cost. But when we tried to buy it they only had 1 top floor available with a large balcony and the price jumped up by £14000 to 429000EGP! So we pulled out and bought a 1 bedroom in Moona Sharm. Not a bad development but not sure if it will be suitable for us on a perm basis in the future. Our intention is to rent it out "if possible" until such time we are able to buy something a bit bigger 66+ Sqm.

Egypt is a little risky at the moment as it is being reported that it may have political unrest like Tunisia. Keep an eye on it. Firstly make sure you know what you can and cannot loose If Egypt becomes unstable. Check my last post and threads "Egypt political unrest"

hope this helps. 
P.s Sam is a world of info 

D


----------



## Fiona08

wales1970 said:


> hello to all.
> im buying into the moona sharm development,after visiting sharm back in june and falling in love with the place.has anyone got any info about moona or nabq in general,or anyone moved to nabq.
> many thanks,mark and mel.


Hi
My husband and I are buying into Moona as well in Block 20. Have b een to Sharm on many occasions and love the place especially Nabq. It is quiet and unspoilt really compared to Naama Bay. Eventually, we hope to move from London out there depending on current situation - you see my husband is Egyptian - although living and working in the UK so it is really useful to have him for shopping as he likes to barter! 
There is a lot of info sites you can visit on the web. I have done a lot of research already. There are great places to visit etc. 
Fiona


----------



## Liverbirdsinnabq

Fiona08 said:


> Hi
> My husband and I are buying into Moona as well in Block 20. Have b een to Sharm on many occasions and love the place especially Nabq. It is quiet and unspoilt really compared to Naama Bay. Eventually, we hope to move from London out there depending on current situation - you see my husband is Egyptian - although living and working in the UK so it is really useful to have him for shopping as he likes to barter!
> There is a lot of info sites you can visit on the web. I have done a lot of research already. There are great places to visit etc.
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,
We've bought in C6 and have the same idea as you, eventually thinking of moving out there permanently.

Isn't it handing having a husband who can speak arabic, met the developers and they couldn't do enough for us, lovely country, lovely people!

Any tips on furniture welcome, our agent suggested a trip to Cairo as they will arrange delivery and it still works out cheaper than buying in Sharm.

Kel


----------



## Fiona08

Liverbirdsinnabq said:


> Hi Fiona,
> We've bought in C6 and have the same idea as you, eventually thinking of moving out there permanently.
> 
> Isn't it handing having a husband who can speak arabic, met the developers and they couldn't do enough for us, lovely country, lovely people!
> 
> Any tips on furniture welcome, our agent suggested a trip to Cairo as they will arrange delivery and it still works out cheaper than buying in Sharm.
> 
> Kel


Hi Kel
With regards to furniture, we have been looking at Sharm and you have various options, eg. Fashion House Furniture (from the agents), New Woodhouse (in Naama Bay), for electrical and white goods, you have Carrefour (now in Sharm), Electrotech and various other stores. They all have websites which you can go onto and have a look at. Also, I believe there is now an In and Out Shop which again is online and is very good. I personally will not be going to Cairo, because by the time you have spent money getting there and back, I actually believe it better to buy in Sharm. Also, if there is a problem you can always go back to the people locally, whereas in Cairo it would be more difficult!

However, in regards to the recent developments in Cairo, my husband is very dubious if we will be able to get "in" (fingers-crossed). Depending on who gets in for leadership now. If muslim brotherhood who are in talks with the president, then will most certainly want egypt to go back to the state that Iran is in; they will not want "foreigners" in their county. We can only wait and see now!!

If, all goes well, it would be nice to meet up with some ex-pats. when we are out there. If you want to see up to date photos of Mona (which is looking fantastic!) then go to the Sharm El Sheikh real estate webiste and click on projects, drop down to mona sharm and look under construction progress - they took photographs on the 13th January and sent them to us! 

All the best

Fiona


----------



## Fiona08

wales1970 said:


> Hi,we are buying through starhill realestate which inturn is getting it through sharmelsheikrealestate,but it seems to be the same price and service..i am very happy with it is so far and the payment plan is very good..Its good for us as we are in no rush for completion. c20 is next to us and we are expecting handover jan to april2012.


Hi
We too are buying into Monna sharm Block C20, but on our contract we should get handover this December 2011! This sounds a bit different to your April 2012!

We are buying directly through Sharm El Sheikh Real Estate and no doubt you have already been on their website. You can the recent photos of the site and it is now beginning to look very REAL. I believe that the 1st handover is supposed to be this July (2011) and the 2nd handover in December (2011) which is us! 
What number are you in C20???

Fiona


----------



## wales1970

Fiona08 said:


> Hi
> We too are buying into Monna sharm Block C20, but on our contract we should get handover this December 2011! This sounds a bit different to your April 2012!
> 
> We are buying directly through Sharm El Sheikh Real Estate and no doubt you have already been on their website. You can the recent photos of the site and it is now beginning to look very REAL. I believe that the 1st handover is supposed to be this July (2011) and the 2nd handover in December (2011) which is us!
> What number are you in C20???
> 
> Fiona


Hi fiona,we are (hopefully)going to be in c19..but with all thats going on at the moment im not so sure...we are supose to be having hand over between dec11 and april 12,(i think they are given themselfs a few months just incase..lol.)
just a waitng game now,and to see who takes over..?..
mark&mel.


----------



## Liverbirdsinnabq

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Kel
> With regards to furniture, we have been looking at Sharm and you have various options, eg. Fashion House Furniture (from the agents), New Woodhouse (in Naama Bay), for electrical and white goods, you have Carrefour (now in Sharm), Electrotech and various other stores. They all have websites which you can go onto and have a look at. Also, I believe there is now an In and Out Shop which again is online and is very good. I personally will not be going to Cairo, because by the time you have spent money getting there and back, I actually believe it better to buy in Sharm. Also, if there is a problem you can always go back to the people locally, whereas in Cairo it would be more difficult!
> 
> However, in regards to the recent developments in Cairo, my husband is very dubious if we will be able to get "in" (fingers-crossed). Depending on who gets in for leadership now. If muslim brotherhood who are in talks with the president, then will most certainly want egypt to go back to the state that Iran is in; they will not want "foreigners" in their county. We can only wait and see now!!
> 
> If, all goes well, it would be nice to meet up with some ex-pats. when we are out there. If you want to see up to date photos of Mona (which is looking fantastic!) then go to the Sharm El Sheikh real estate webiste and click on projects, drop down to mona sharm and look under construction progress - they took photographs on the 13th January and sent them to us!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona

Thanks for the info re furniture, I'm glad Carrefour is in Sharm it's a great store, is it in Naama? God I do hope we can still go as otherwise we have lost all this money. I feel that tourism is too big an income for them to deny, but you never know, maybe we might be alright with having arab husband's. I think it would be a backward step for a country that is progressing nicely. Fingers crossed we'll see when we go in July!

Speak soon
Kel


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Kel
I agree with you, it is a shame, but we just have to "sit tight" I think. It is such a great development and with all the proposals for the city Stars shopping mall, I can't help thinking what a waste it would be of generating income and jobs for the Egyptians! Anyway, as Khaled (my husband) says, lets just wait and see who gets in......
Always glad to hear from you and any other info you need. If I can help I certainly will. If you would like my e mail address I will post it to you?

Fiona


----------



## wales1970

Fingers crossed, city stars still goes ahead..I think it will be a shame if this dont go to plan,for egyptians as well as us..as it could create a lot of jobs.


Fiona08 said:


> Hi Kel
> I agree with you, it is a shame, but we just have to "sit tight" I think. It is such a great development and with all the proposals for the city Stars shopping mall, I can't help thinking what a waste it would be of generating income and jobs for the Egyptians! Anyway, as Khaled (my husband) says, lets just wait and see who gets in......
> Always glad to hear from you and any other info you need. If I can help I certainly will. If you would like my e mail address I will post it to you?
> 
> Fiona


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Wales1970

Just been looking at the news and it now looks like that the president will "step down" tonight - maybe we might Know a little further in the days to come - let's hope it is good news for us!

Fiona


----------



## Fiona08

UPDATE ON MONNA SHARM!

For all you expats buying into Monna sharm, I have just seen new photos of the site and wow, what a difference one month makes!
Anyone interested, please visit the click onto projects and drop down to Monna Sharm, when that comes up click on construction progress and the new photos will appear (14 in total). They certainly have made a move on things.

Also, may the Egptian people, for the 1st time have something to work for. The minimum wage has been set and elections will be debated live on TV with new elections every 3 years, sounds like home, almost????!!


----------



## Scottish Expat

I'm glad everyone is delighted with their investment in moona, however for me...... not so good. I've just arrived back from Malta to a couple of emails from Experience International () and Sharm el Sheikh Real Estate that the developer is going to sue me! We signed the reservation for C21 But did not transfer the reservation fee as political riots broke out the next day!!!!! Naturally anyone in their right mind would have second thoughts about investing in property in an unstable country. Anyway the deal was the property would be reserved if both funds and reservation forms were given and we could then enter into contracts, but I only gave the reservation form and passport copies.... now the developer, Sharm el Sheikh real estate / Experience International wish to sue me for holding back the funds and not committing myself to the deal. Really I don’t see the problem as the developer sold my property C21 302 to someone else.... and have not lost and funds or been messed about. Further more my Egyptian lawyer went awl for two weeks and only just got back to me. (I think he was protesting in Cairo) But its funny all this happened on 24th Jan and I have only now heard from the realtor (estate agent) Now! I'll still buy in Egypt if it becomes stable! But lets wait and see what happens in September


----------



## Fiona08

Sorry to hear about your problem. Yes, the timing of everything has been rather difficult, but we too have had problems with regards to sending money out during the troubles as the banks in the UK would not transfer for us. We called the developer direct and he agreed that we should wait and thanked us for calling. Once everything is back to normal we shall go ahead with the transfer as usual.
Please do not be put off - there are plenty of great properties and if you look at you can see if your property is still there. If you are still interested just e mail them or call them and speak to the Director Tarek (whose english is very good) and tell him that the banks in the UK weren't sending out any money and also none was being received by the overseas banks either!


----------



## jules100

*Moona sharm completion*



Fiona08 said:


> Hi
> We too are buying into Monna sharm Block C20, but on our contract we should get handover this December 2011! This sounds a bit different to your April 2012!
> 
> We are buying directly through Sharm El Sheikh Real Estate and no doubt you have already been on their website. You can the recent photos of the site and it is now beginning to look very REAL. I believe that the 1st handover is supposed to be this July (2011) and the 2nd handover in December (2011) which is us!
> What number are you in C20???
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,

Just joined this site and have been reading some of the comments.

I brought on Moona C21, No 101 last Feb and was told completion would be July 2011, this was then changed to October 2011 and then again to December 2011.

Of course with the troubles in Egypt this February, Sharm Real Estate told me this would add on more time and we are now looking at Feb 2012. Our block C21 has not been started, apparantly they need this space for access to bring heavy machinery in for digging out the pools. Little worrying I must say as I feel the completion date may change for a 5th time!!!!

Would love to hear from anyone owning an apartment in C21, I would be interested to hear what you have been told.

Look forward to any comments on this.

Julie


----------



## jules100

Scottish Expat said:


> I'm glad everyone is delighted with their investment in moona, however for me...... not so good. I've just arrived back from Malta to a couple of emails from Experience International () and Sharm el Sheikh Real Estate that the developer is going to sue me! We signed the reservation for C21 But did not transfer the reservation fee as political riots broke out the next day!!!!! Naturally anyone in their right mind would have second thoughts about investing in property in an unstable country. Anyway the deal was the property would be reserved if both funds and reservation forms were given and we could then enter into contracts, but I only gave the reservation form and passport copies.... now the developer, Sharm el Sheikh real estate / Experience International wish to sue me for holding back the funds and not committing myself to the deal. Really I don’t see the problem as the developer sold my property C21 302 to someone else.... and have not lost and funds or been messed about. Further more my Egyptian lawyer went awl for two weeks and only just got back to me. (I think he was protesting in Cairo) But its funny all this happened on 24th Jan and I have only now heard from the realtor (estate agent) Now! I'll still buy in Egypt if it becomes stable! But lets wait and see what happens in September


Shocked to hear about your experience with the developer of Moona. I am interested to see if he is as quick to pay purchasers for late completion on their apartments. Ours should have been ready July this year and we now have a date of Feb 2012. I shall certainly pass on this fact to any potential Brits going out to buy in Egypt (especially with this developer) as I think it is a disgrace really.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jules
Welcome to the forum. I have had no problems with the Developer of the Moona Sharm site whatsoever which is just over a year since we have been dealing with them.
We are buying into C20 and I have just seen updated photos which look great and I really cannot wait now for the handover. However, on our contracts it states handover as being December 20th and from I can see this certainly looks possible. If you do not know Sharm and the workers then you will be disappointed. However, my husband is Egyptian so I have been out to Egypt many many times and I can tell you not to worry too much. I recall seeing a building that looked dreadful (which ws a hotel) that was meant to be opening in 3 months and I said no way - at least another 6-12 months and my how they worked day and night and yes, they were right it was opened in 3 months!!! You can imagine my surpise. 
As far as I can tell from recent photos, C21 is being built. Certainly the foundations are in and there is certainly a start of progress and not the developers fault, so please do not knock them. They have always delivered on time and it will not help anyone in Moona your being negative about it. If you wish to have more information and where you can look at up to date photos then send me a personal e mail and I can reply to you.

Fiona


----------



## wales1970

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Jules
> Welcome to the forum. I have had no problems with the Developer of the Moona Sharm site whatsoever which is just over a year since we have been dealing with them.
> We are buying into C20 and I have just seen updated photos which look great and I really cannot wait now for the handover. However, on our contracts it states handover as being December 20th and from I can see this certainly looks possible. If you do not know Sharm and the workers then you will be disappointed. However, my husband is Egyptian so I have been out to Egypt many many times and I can tell you not to worry too much. I recall seeing a building that looked dreadful (which ws a hotel) that was meant to be opening in 3 months and I said no way - at least another 6-12 months and my how they worked day and night and yes, they were right it was opened in 3 months!!! You can imagine my surpise.
> As far as I can tell from recent photos, C21 is being built. Certainly the foundations are in and there is certainly a start of progress and not the developers fault, so please do not knock them. They have always delivered on time and it will not help anyone in Moona your being negative about it. If you wish to have more information and where you can look at up to date photos then send me a personal e mail and I can reply to you.
> 
> Fiona


Hi jules,I have to agree with fiona, We are in c19,our's hasent been started as yet but i have no worrys at all,i have found the developers very easy to deal with.


----------



## jules100

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Jules
> Welcome to the forum. I have had no problems with the Developer of the Moona Sharm site whatsoever which is just over a year since we have been dealing with them.
> We are buying into C20 and I have just seen updated photos which look great and I really cannot wait now for the handover. However, on our contracts it states handover as being December 20th and from I can see this certainly looks possible. If you do not know Sharm and the workers then you will be disappointed. However, my husband is Egyptian so I have been out to Egypt many many times and I can tell you not to worry too much. I recall seeing a building that looked dreadful (which ws a hotel) that was meant to be opening in 3 months and I said no way - at least another 6-12 months and my how they worked day and night and yes, they were right it was opened in 3 months!!! You can imagine my surpise.
> As far as I can tell from recent photos, C21 is being built. Certainly the foundations are in and there is certainly a start of progress and not the developers fault, so please do not knock them. They have always delivered on time and it will not help anyone in Moona your being negative about it. If you wish to have more information and where you can look at up to date photos then send me a personal e mail and I can reply to you.
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,

I am sorry but your experience differs from mine. 

As this is a forum I feel it is important to be frank and honest about our own experiences. I am not suggesting for a moment that Moona will not be completed it is more a case of when, as the developer has a good proven track record. I put my comments out there so others could feedback on their completion dates. Unlike yourself I have not received regular updates and inforamtion throughout the process at all. 

I have had three contacts at Sharm Real Estate so far and am now dealing with Tarek which is much better although I have not heard from him in months. I think you have mistaken honesty for negativity on this occasion. I have been out to Sharm many times too, most recently in Feb of this year. I arranged a site visit and no one turned up to pick us up. I have been checking the website and viewing the updated pictures as they are available, as you say it is coming along a treat.

On a brighter note we are looking forward to completion and hope this will be soon so we can start to enjoy the great weather there and more of the local charm that Sharm has.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Julie
I can confirm that as of today, the developers have a 3 month delay due to the revolution that went on. In fact, I did already know this as they had to stop workand send their workers home! 
I think all in all, we would actually get the same delays here in the UK. Some of the other buildings in the recent past from different developers have in fact taken sometimes up to 18 months after the original contracts, but I guess that is something we all to be aware of. Tarek is great to deal with as are the accounts staff. 

Like you, it will be great once everything is completed as we too cannot wait to get out there. I am not sure about the very hot summers (or at least not for me) but certainly eventually the winters months will be great!

Fiona


----------



## Wanderlust10

*Moona*

Hi
I am buying in C9 and have also been informed of delays, although disappointed I am not surprised. I am going to Sharm in September so am hoping that there will be some noticeable development by then.
Thanks


----------



## Horus

Nabq Bay is well and truly the *ACNE OF THE RED SEA *I lived there and could not get out quick enough, and away from the Sierra Complex where at night it is patrolled by a pack of wild dogs, the mod here had to remove the photo of the dead one, the smell lead me to it - i can't even begin to say how many rats I saw, even ask any taxi drivers they will tell you "Nabq - Mafia"

Avoid it all at costs and do not invest or visit as a tourist until you see the photos in this thread. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html*

The resort is barren and dying and has gone into decay and looks like Beirut

There are far nicer places in Sharm el Sheikh, before you buy try to rent and look around to find the best place

Look at these photos and SHUDDER

Work in Egypt is very much erratic and a case of "inshallah boukra" your far best buying something ready developed, the prices are cheap enough and at the moment people are screaming out for buyers however you will be told otherwhise by developers who would probably sell their grandmother just to get a sale


----------



## wales1970

parts of the uk look like this too (without the sun),our government is screwing us for every penny they can get,crime is up due to lack of jobs and benifit cuts,house prices only the rich can afford...whats the differance betwen here than there...?..


Horus said:


> Nabq Bay is well and truly the *ACNE OF THE RED SEA *I lived there and could not get out quick enough, and away from the Sierra Complex where at night it is patrolled by a pack of wild dogs, the mod here had to remove the photo of the dead one, the smell lead me to it - i can't even begin to say how many rats I saw, even ask any taxi drivers they will tell you "Nabq - Mafia"
> 
> Avoid it all at costs and do not invest or visit as a tourist until you see the photos in this thread. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html*
> 
> The resort is barren and dying and has gone into decay and looks like Beirut
> 
> There are far nicer places in Sharm el Sheikh, before you buy try to rent and look around to find the best place
> 
> Look at these photos and SHUDDER
> 
> Work in Egypt is very much erratic and a case of "inshallah boukra" your far best buying something ready developed, the prices are cheap enough and at the moment people are screaming out for buyers however you will be told otherwhise by developers who would probably sell their grandmother just to get a sale


----------



## Fiona08

wales1970 said:


> parts of the uk look like this too (without the sun),our government is screwing us for every penny they can get,crime is up due to lack of jobs and benifit cuts,house prices only the rich can afford...whats the differance betwen here than there...?..


I quite agree with your comments! Okay, so it is quiet currently in Nabq Bay, but then you going into a very hot summer period but on the other hand, I know that all the 4 and 5* hotels are closing in Cairo. My husband has just come back from there and said that the only places keeping tourism alive is the 3* hotels as they are cheaper, so I would expect the same in Sharm, Hurghada and Luxor - again no difference to the UK. The whole world currently is in recession.


----------



## wales1970

Also shouldent you be promoting egypt instead of putting it down to future investors who could try and get sharm back on its feet.


Horus said:


> Nabq Bay is well and truly the *ACNE OF THE RED SEA *I lived there and could not get out quick enough, and away from the Sierra Complex where at night it is patrolled by a pack of wild dogs, the mod here had to remove the photo of the dead one, the smell lead me to it - i can't even begin to say how many rats I saw, even ask any taxi drivers they will tell you "Nabq - Mafia"
> 
> Avoid it all at costs and do not invest or visit as a tourist until you see the photos in this thread. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html*
> 
> The resort is barren and dying and has gone into decay and looks like Beirut
> 
> There are far nicer places in Sharm el Sheikh, before you buy try to rent and look around to find the best place
> 
> Look at these photos and SHUDDER
> 
> Work in Egypt is very much erratic and a case of "inshallah boukra" your far best buying something ready developed, the prices are cheap enough and at the moment people are screaming out for buyers however you will be told otherwhise by developers who would probably sell their grandmother just to get a sale


----------



## Fiona08

wales1970 said:


> Also shouldent you be promoting egypt instead of putting it down to future investors who could try and get sharm back on its feet.


I quite agree. My sister in law is a travel agent and I have told her no problem if people want to go to Sharm. In fact my niece is visiting for 2 weeks in July along with a group of friends. Mind you during the problems in January, I did tell her to let her clients know that there was no problem in sharm, mainly in cairo. So her clients went on holiday and came back and said they were glad that they went, so I have been promoting Sharm all the way!:clap2:


----------



## Liverbirdsinnabq

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Kel
> I agree with you, it is a shame, but we just have to "sit tight" I think. It is such a great development and with all the proposals for the city Stars shopping mall, I can't help thinking what a waste it would be of generating income and jobs for the Egyptians! Anyway, as Khaled (my husband) says, lets just wait and see who gets in......
> Always glad to hear from you and any other info you need. If I can help I certainly will. If you would like my e mail address I will post it to you?
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,
Just caught up with you, not been on for a while. My other half is also a Khalid, what block are you buying in again? We're going in July so may plan a visit to the site and have a look roung citystars, someone who already has an apt out there has just come back and says they're polishing the floors of one of the citystars hotels, and that it should be opening soon! He did say also that it was awfully quiet and that he had a meeting with their developers who said the revolution has set the country back 5 years! Lets hope not. Speak soon Kel x:ranger:lane:


----------



## Fiona08

Liverbirdsinnabq said:


> Hi Fiona,
> Just caught up with you, not been on for a while. My other half is also a Khalid, what block are you buying in again? We're going in July so may plan a visit to the site and have a look roung citystars, someone who already has an apt out there has just come back and says they're polishing the floors of one of the citystars hotels, and that it should be opening soon! He did say also that it was awfully quiet and that he had a meeting with their developers who said the revolution has set the country back 5 years! Lets hope not. Speak soon Kel x:ranger:lane:


Hi - thanks for the email. glad to hear that you are going out in July. We are buying in C20 and I do know that they are 3 months behind and hopefully in the next 2 weeks the building/developer is hoping to start on that block. It would be great to know what you think of it. Hopefully, when all is completed it would be great to meet up with you both. What block are you buying into?

Fiona


----------



## ahmed aly

*:*



Wanderlust10 said:


> Hi
> I am buying in C9 and have also been informed of delays, although disappointed I am not surprised. I am going to Sharm in September so am hoping that there will be some noticeable development by then.
> Thanks


dear wanderlust i like your comment we wait and we will see napq after projects finished like city stars & this will change sharm 
best regards 
ahmed aly


----------



## saafend

ahmed aly said:


> dear wanderlust i like your comment we wait and we will see napq after projects finished like city stars & this will change sharm
> best regards
> ahmed aly


Not going to be soon though is it? 15-20 years my guess


----------



## ahmed aly

saafend said:


> Not going to be soon though is it? 15-20 years my guess


may be you mean 1.5 year or max 2 years


----------



## saafend

do think hard rock will open by then? coming soon since at least 2006 that i know of, am i being ambitous saying 15-20?


----------



## Liverbirdsinnabq

Fiona08 said:


> Hi - thanks for the email. glad to hear that you are going out in July. We are buying in C20 and I do know that they are 3 months behind and hopefully in the next 2 weeks the building/developer is hoping to start on that block. It would be great to know what you think of it. Hopefully, when all is completed it would be great to meet up with you both. What block are you buying into?
> 
> Fiona


We are buying in C6. Khalid spoke to Ola when we were out in July, they sent a car for him to meet them at their offices which was nice and then drove him all the way back to the site so he could have a look. They stated work is behind due to the increase in materials which in turn was caused by the rioting. They think they're about 5 months behind, I think it's more. Khalid says they have decided to make the swimming pools into a very large one and as you said previously, once Maraquia is complete, I too think everyone will be transferred to Moona. I think I'll get one more holiday next summer before I have to do all the cooking and washing up in my new apartment! LOL
Speak soon Kel x


----------



## Liverbirdsinnabq

*city stars*



ahmed aly said:


> may be you mean 1.5 year or max 2 years


Hi Ahmed
They think it will be built over 15 years, first hotel opening anytime now. It will take some time as it is supposed to run all the way from the airport to the national park and inc, a mosque, university as well as the shopping mall, lagoon and hotels, and we'll have the best view as it's right behind the Moona! Can't wait! :tea::spider:

Kel


----------



## Liverbirdsinnabq

jules100 said:


> Hi Fiona,
> 
> Just joined this site and have been reading some of the comments.
> 
> I brought on Moona C21, No 101 last Feb and was told completion would be July 2011, this was then changed to October 2011 and then again to December 2011.
> 
> Of course with the troubles in Egypt this February, Sharm Real Estate told me this would add on more time and we are now looking at Feb 2012. Our block C21 has not been started, apparantly they need this space for access to bring heavy machinery in for digging out the pools. Little worrying I must say as I feel the completion date may change for a 5th time!!!!
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone owning an apartment in C21, I would be interested to hear what you have been told.
> 
> Look forward to any comments on this.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie
We've bought in C6 one of the first ones to commence building, our completion date was 31/8/2011, but when we were out in July the developer told my husband they were 5 months behind due to the uprising causing the price of materials going up. Supposedly they are just starting the finishing on the insides and once the work on their sister project at the Maraquia is complete, I think things at Moona will start to move.

Kel


----------



## saafend

Any news on this development or news on developer? I have not heard anything for over a year.

Saaf:confused2:


----------



## wales1970

hi saaf..
it seems to be getting there very slowly.i believe they are doing the pools at the moment.


----------



## saafend

wales1970 said:


> hi saaf..
> it seems to be getting there very slowly.i believe they are doing the pools at the moment.


Hi Mark

Have you got a date yet?


----------



## wales1970

saafend said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Have you got a date yet?


Hi saaf,we have been given a date for june next year,i keep my fingers crossed..


----------



## Fiona08

*moona*



wales1970 said:


> Hi saaf,we have been given a date for june next year,i keep my fingers crossed..


We too have been given the date of June next year for handover, but we will wait and see! Although they are doing the pools, things seemed to have slowed down a little bit going by the photos they post.


----------



## roots1957

*Moon a Sharm*

Hello
Just found this Forum and really pleased to see others from the UK are purchasing here to. We are buying in C20 and my husband visited the site in November with Sharm el Sheikh Real Estate taking him there to see progress. We have been concerned about progress due to the troubles and have been told June2013 for completion. We are aiming to visit in March to look at purchasing furniture 
Julie & Steve Edwards


----------



## Fiona08

Hi and welcome to the forum.
We are buying into C20 as well and through the same agents. My husband and I are going out there in 3 weeks to be taken to the site and to decide on on some colours for the tiling etc. Although they are going to be posted on SSRE shortly I would prefer to choose in person. Whilst out there we too are going to be looking a couple of furniture stores. 
What number are you in C20? 
we have been told that they are now back on schedule for completion in June for July handover; can't wait to get away from this awful weather in the UK!

Fiona & Khaled


----------



## roots1957

Hello Fiona we are buying 303 which is top floor what number are you buying? We would be interested to know how you get on when you go out there
Regards Julie


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Julie
we are buying 104 which is first floor. Apparently they have rendered the outisde walls now and I asked the agent regarding choice of tiles etc and where to put the sink (which I would like placed under the window) also choice of floor tiles we had was either cream or white and the same for the bathroom, so we are combining it with a mini holiday - at least for me. My husband is staying on for another 3 weeks as he will be going South to visit family. 
I will send you any photos and cannot wait to take them - I am getting quite excited now as it has been a long time in coming. We first decided March 09 and then took the first step in 2010. If you need any further information, you can always PM me. Have you got an independent lawyer or are you using the agents? This is something I am having trouble in getting my head round, as I am told that we do not from the agents but when you look further we are supposed to have independent lawyers to act for us!

Have a good New Year!
Fiona


----------



## roots1957

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Julie
> we are buying 104 which is first floor. Apparently they have rendered the outisde walls now and I asked the agent regarding choice of tiles etc and where to put the sink (which I would like placed under the window) also choice of floor tiles we had was either cream or white and the same for the bathroom, so we are combining it with a mini holiday - at least for me. My husband is staying on for another 3 weeks as he will be going South to visit family.
> I will send you any photos and cannot wait to take them - I am getting quite excited now as it has been a long time in coming. We first decided March 09 and then took the first step in 2010. If you need any further information, you can always PM me. Have you got an independent lawyer or are you using the agents? This is something I am having trouble in getting my head round, as I am told that we do not from the agents but when you look further we are supposed to have independent lawyers to act for us!
> 
> Have a good New Year!
> Fiona


Hello Fiona
We are using Edgebridge law firm they were great with information at the start but now quite hard to get a response. We have now booked to be in Sharm on 25 march and they will be on our list to see. We are getting excited too as we seem to have been buying this for ages too as we bought in March 2010! Photos would be lovely to see. Kind regards for 2013 Julie


----------



## Jim manson

HI, I am knew to this so apologies if I am posting where I shouldn't. We also bought in November 2010 but were told 30 months to handover so we are about on course. We are going out soon to see how things are getting on and look for furniture etc. although bought as an investment we never expected great returns but thought it great to spend our holidays for a few years and hopefully make a little back on our investment. Progress has been slow but having family living in sharm and owning properties and living in Naama Bay and Nabq it makes it more special for us. we have regular updates and was told once the pool is finished ( which should be amazing) then the insides if the apartments should start. I also understand that the Hard Rock Cafe is open. We were buying C21 top floor but changed to C6 which is opposite. Would love to hear from others buying also especially from people intending to use it themselves. is been quite frightening listening to all the negative comments but City Stars has really moved on and is quite spectacular.... Hopefully increasing our investments. I know people who have bought in other Countries and lost a lot of money through recession etc.so at least these were reasonably priced. we are more than happy to try to give you any information also if we can. beginning to get excited Now Jim and Vicky


----------



## roots1957

Jim manson said:


> HI, I am knew to this so apologies if I am posting where I shouldn't. We also bought in November 2010 but were told 30 months to handover so we are about on course. We are going out soon to see how things are getting on and look for furniture etc. although bought as an investment we never expected great returns but thought it great to spend our holidays for a few years and hopefully make a little back on our investment. Progress has been slow but having family living in sharm and owning properties and living in Naama Bay and Nabq it makes it more special for us. we have regular updates and was told once the pool is finished ( which should be amazing) then the insides if the apartments should start. I also understand that the Hard Rock Cafe is open. We were buying C21 top floor but changed to C6 which is opposite. Would love to hear from others buying also especially from people intending to use it themselves. is been quite frightening listening to all the negative comments but City Stars has really moved on and is quite spectacular.... Hopefully increasing our investments. I know people who have bought in other Countries and lost a lot of money through recession etc.so at least these were reasonably priced. we are more than happy to try to give you any information also if we can. beginning to get excited Now Jim and Vicky


Hello Jim & Vicky
Lovely to find others on this forum who are buying on the same development-and how exciting the purchase is now becoming as the development progresses. My husband visited the development in November and saw some of city stars and how well that was developing. Hopefully as you say the development of city stars will mean we have made a good investment. SSRE have informed us that the developer is opening a showroom for finishings &furniture. Any information you can post on progress for us all will be most welcome.
Julie Edwards


----------



## wales1970

roots1957 said:


> Hello Jim & Vicky
> Lovely to find others on this forum who are buying on the same development-and how exciting the purchase is now becoming as the development progresses. My husband visited the development in November and saw some of city stars and how well that was developing. Hopefully as you say the development of city stars will mean we have made a good investment. SSRE have informed us that the developer is opening a showroom for finishings &furniture. Any information you can post on progress for us all will be most welcome.
> Julie Edwards


Hi all,we are in C19 (the empty space at the moment lol),nice to see a few more brits buying here.its been a long time coming but hopefully it will be done this year..any info will be greatly recieved..
mark and mel.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jim and Vicky
My husband and I are buying into C20 in Moona and in fact are flying out to Sharm on Monday 21st all going well with the weather!
We first purchased in March 2010, so for us too it has been a long time in coming, in fact we should have had handover originally in December 2011, but it has been put off on about 3-4 occasions, but it seems as though it is finally going to happen in July this year. It is becoming very exciting. We too will be hoping to see the site next week, take photos and chose some tiling that we want for our floors and bathroom etc. which I am finding very exciting!! Also, hope to look at a couple of furniture places in order to make things a little more final. We too are hoping to use it for personal use or maybe just friends/family but not to let out on a commercial basis. It may even be if jobs in the UK become worse, my husband will live out there permanently and I will commute back and forth. 
All the best
Fiona and Khaled


----------



## roots1957

Hope you manage to fly out to Sharm today and have a good trip 
Regards Julie


----------



## Fiona08

Hi to all 
I have just returned from Sharm (early hours of the morning!). Looked at the site last week and I have to say that I think realistically that handover will be about September. C19 will probably be December. 
We were buying into C20 but have now switched to C19 103. 
On our contract it states that handover will be 31st December 2013 and I think that would be more correct. We looked at the 1 bed size almost complete and it looks good, but Sharm has really become quite built up with new buildings everywhere. 

Anyway, glad we went and have sorted out many things that were niggling me and come away with new contracts and everything all now in place so feeling much more happier about things. I am also getting more excited about things and for me, what a lovely time of year for handover.

For all those worried about furnishing - Tarek at SSRE has his own designer in place and he will take you to see her or there are other places where you can buy furniture.

Good luck everybody!

Fiona


----------



## wales1970

Fiona08 said:


> Hi to all
> I have just returned from Sharm (early hours of the morning!). Looked at the site last week and I have to say that I think realistically that handover will be about September. C19 will probably be December.
> We were buying into C20 but have now switched to C19 103.
> On our contract it states that handover will be 31st December 2013 and I think that would be more correct. We looked at the 1 bed size almost complete and it looks good, but Sharm has really become quite built up with new buildings everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, glad we went and have sorted out many things that were niggling me and come away with new contracts and everything all now in place so feeling much more happier about things. I am also getting more excited about things and for me, what a lovely time of year for handover.
> 
> For all those worried about furnishing - Tarek at SSRE has his own designer in place and he will take you to see her or there are other places where you can buy furniture.
> 
> Good luck everybody!
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona,it sounds like its going to plan,apart from egypt time.


----------



## jules100

*Monna sharm*

Well what can I say, a whole year almost without any contact from the agents and now loosing the will to live, as soon as the apartment is built we are selling it. It has become the bane of our life to be fair after handing over the full amount in march 2010 we have now lost all interest. 

Sorry to all those who are excited by their purchase but for myself and my husband who have been kept in the dark during the last few years we have had enough, we have also lost trust in the agent who continues to lie repeatedly and makes the right noises but not much else.

Almost three years and six contact names on with the estate agents the dream has now turned sour. We have spent a small fortune visiting sharm as this was the only way to check on our investment and I would not encourage anyone to buy property in Egypt.

Does anyone have any info.on completion of C21 as almost three years and 34k later we do not have a clue. If anyone has contact details for the developer that would be appreciated as the agent is ignoring this request via email from me.


DISAPPOINTED FROM MIDDX - sorry if I have posted in the wrong place but still a newbie


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jules
We have been in contact with the agents and no troubles with them and have only come back from there 3 weeks ago having spent a lot of time with them at their offices. 

Moona is more or less up and running and so is C21. We were buying into C20 which is up, having the outside rendering done and internal rendering; except that we decided to change and go for C19 (which hasn't even started being built yet). this is due to the swimming pool that they are working on, needing access to get the diggers in and out.

However, we first paid in March 2010, so we too have been waiting and when it is complete it will look lovely. If you look on their website they are keep updated with pictures of the site and you can always email the office and I get an immediate response especially from their co-ordinator. Yes, they have had problems in the office, but that is now sorted out and in fact we have also sorted out the furnishing for our apartment. Our handover will not be until 31st December this year, as we will be the last for handover.

Sorry, that you and your husband are feeling negative about the project, but when you buy off plan this is what can happen. 

We are HAPPY from Middx.

Fiona


----------



## jules100

Fiona a big thank you for all the info. in your post it has cheered us up a great deal. It was great to read your comments following your visit to the site and has been a little more reassuring.

Thanks Fiona
Jules


----------



## Jim manson

Hi Fiona 
Just returned from sharm visited site most days they are really working hard on it .
We are opposite you in c6 in top apartment .we were supposed to have a balcony on the front but they have altered it to a half balcony and the other half is a window which is giving us more room inside .apparently the tiles are coming from Italy soon and they will contact people for their choice.The shops on the corner are up and the stone wall which divides the 2 phases looked impressive. They have got the turrets that stops rain getting on to the stairwells on about 6 buildings. I have been talking to sayed the construction site manager he says we are looking at August / September for handover. The new pictures on the M.S.R.E.website are up to date .Any questions let me know .My brother in law visits sharm regularly and visits site to keep us informed of any developments.Visited city stars it is unbelievable you need to see it to believe it well worth a visit .Hard rock cafe is opened .Temps getting up to 32 last week.


----------



## wales1970

Jim manson said:


> Hi Fiona
> Just returned from sharm visited site most days they are really working hard on it .
> We are opposite you in c6 in top apartment .we were supposed to have a balcony on the front but they have altered it to a half balcony and the other half is a window which is giving us more room inside .apparently the tiles are coming from Italy soon and they will contact people for their choice.The shops on the corner are up and the stone wall which divides the 2 phases looked impressive. They have got the turrets that stops rain getting on to the stairwells on about 6 buildings. I have been talking to sayed the construction site manager he says we are looking at August / September for handover. The new pictures on the M.S.R.E.website are up to date .Any questions let me know .My brother in law visits sharm regularly and visits site to keep us informed of any developments.Visited city stars it is unbelievable you need to see it to believe it well worth a visit .Hard rock cafe is opened .Temps getting up to 32 last week.


Hi jim we are in 19 too,next door to Fiona,that is fantastic news..


----------



## Jim manson

Hi Fiona 
sorry havnt replied .the pool seems to have come to a standstill,i think all hands are on deck to get the apartments done.
jim


----------



## roots1957

Hi everyone, we are going to Sharm this Sunday and will be visiting the site, choosing furnishings/furniture and will put an update on here upon as soon as I can . Regards Jilie


----------



## Jim manson

Have a good one ,temps just nice now .Go and have a look at city stars its unbelievable.

 Regards Jin & Vicky.


----------



## Fiona08

Enjoy your trip! You will certainly see a big difference - we did.
Just phone the agents and they willpick you up and take you to the site and go through anything that you need.

All the best and look forward to hearing your news.

Fiona & Khaled


----------



## roots1957

Fiona08 said:


> Enjoy your trip! You will certainly see a big difference - we did.
> Just phone the agents and they willpick you up and take you to the site and go through anything that you need.
> 
> All the best and look forward to hearing your news.
> 
> Fiona & Khaled


We had a great time really exciting to see the site - we were told December for building to be finished but a lit of building works still to be done .


----------



## Jim manson

Hi Fiona 
we think they may have started your apt. My wife is going over june 14th.we have found out at last what the small buildings are in front of the pool they are studio apts.they still seem to be slow building wise.i have e mailed tarik and asked him when they are going to be ready.???.
Regards Jim


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jim
Just found out from the agents that the small buildings are in fact chalets that will either belong to the hotel or indeed be timeshare! The silliest thing is that the ground floor apartments will be using the top of them as their patios!
Most bizarre way of building. Why not build these over by the hotel and room, why use by out pools - I should think it is going to be quite noisy.
All the best and look forward to seeing some up to day photos.
Best wishe
Fiona


----------



## zemago faudelio

*Painting*

Hi
I have a unit in moona sharm and i was in the project before yesterday and i found the worker testing the colors and make some sample for the painting and they build 2 floor in C19

I think that they are working fast

Zemago


----------



## Fiona08

Jim manson said:


> Hi Fiona
> we think they may have started your apt. My wife is going over june 14th.we have found out at last what the small buildings are in front of the pool they are studio apts.they still seem to be slow building wise.i have e mailed tarik and asked him when they are going to be ready.???.
> Regards Jim


Hi Jim
Any news on Moona? I have been told that there will definitely be another delay of about a month or so now - all this unrest out there keeps delaying us getting into our apartment. It seems like forever and really can't wait to get in! Any news when you might be going over there again?

Fiona


----------



## Jim manson

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Jim
> Any news on Moona? I have been told that there will definitely be another delay of about a month or so now - all this unrest out there keeps delaying us getting into our apartment. It seems like forever and really can't wait to get in! Any news when you might be going over there again?
> 
> Fiona


Hi Fiona.
My brother in law was there a few weeks ago ,your block is well on its way ,they seem to have started by the side of yours and working clockwise doing plumbing electrics etc. the main thing they were concentrating on was the kerbing for the roads,they cast the kerbs on site .as for them saying that the problems in cairo will affect the handover time i think that is just another excuse. My niece works for thompsons and the hotels are full. They told us november but we cannot see that we would say early next year march/ april.We hope to be going over in nov .my brother in law is going first 2 weeks in sept.

Regards Jim & Vicky


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jim
Thanks for your reply. Maybe when you are over there you will see for yourself what exactly is going on. It is very difficult when we are in the UK. I actually believe that they could in fact get the site done on time, but with so many other projects "on the go", I think this has delayed things a bit. Jan/March would definitely suit me, but as one goes into April you think the start of yet another summer and not being able to get in. 
We were originally told that handover was going to be December 2011 - so there is been quite a substantial delay already!!!

Fiona & Khaled


----------



## Jim manson

Hi Fiona
We are going over in November to check things out. The new pics look as if they have been busy.
My brother in law is going on Thursday for a fortnight ,so should see how it's going .your apt looks well on its way.i will let you know any news.are you going over this year .

Regards Jim &Vicky.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Jim
Yes, I have seen the new pics and they look really good.
I have actually employed Sharm Specialists to look after my side of things out there for me and they have a meeting with the Developers this week. It looks as though things are on track for a December handover for myself and with these people now involved I don't think there will be any messing about! 
Can't wait! and no I will not be going over there is year, but will wait for handover.

Fiona


----------



## Jim manson

Hi I wondered why your apt was going up quick.have you got an e mail address I can contact you
I have problems some times getting on here .
Regards Jim


----------



## Jim manson

Hi Fiona .Hope you are keeping well.
Have you got an e mail address we can cotact you on .need some info on the company you are using to look after your intrests for you apt.
Regards Jim & vicky .


----------



## Jim manson

Hi Fiona wehave loads of pics.that we can email to you.
Regards Jim &Vicky


----------



## Jim manson

*moona*

Hi Fiona 
Have e-mailed you apic to see if you have received it .if not can you send me an e-m


----------



## Jim manson

Sorry Thats [


----------



## wales1970

HI all and merry xmas...has anyone been to or passed the development lately,? was wondering how its looking.


----------



## Jim manson

*Moona*

Hi merry Xmas to you.
I have been to moona several times and it is very slow lack of workmen,estimated time of delivery of apts 1year plus. If you send me your e Mail address I will send you pics I took .jim .

Regards Jim


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please do not post personal contact details on the forum using the private message facility will ensure you do not get spammed,


----------



## Jim manson

Ok ta.
Regards jim


----------



## MissLuckySharm

Hello , this is my first posting after being a regular follower. I hope you can help me, I am buying into Moona, my problem is getting signature validation which has now been suspended for foreigners, my lawyer has the documents but is unable to complete. I have been told by different sources that if I do not have signature validation then my new property is not legally mine, could be at risk from for example Bedouins taking control or the government saying not allowed for foreigners to own and nothing I can do? I am keen to collect the keys when ready and start furnishing but this situation is a worry for me. My thoughts are that as I have proof of payments and next of kin on contracts that I will be ok to proceed and wait.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi There and Welcome to the Moona forum
You should also have copies of your contract like we have. You do not need to worry yet until you get the handover and keys which realistically you would be looking at first handover dates about August/September this year. When you go out to pay the handover monies etc you will then be taken to El Tor which is also where you will get your residency permit stamped in your passport. 
However, depending on your solicitor in Sharm they should be able to guide you and sort it out. I know that I have some people in Sharm acting on my behalf and if you pm me I can always give you their details and they should be able to help you. 

Best wishes 
Fiona08


----------



## MissLuckySharm

Hi Fiona thank you for reply, I am in Sharm now and hard to get hold of Ziaed my lawyer, I am buying through Tarek. Have you received your signature validation? So if I am correct you are saying that buying without this is ok? Just that it is impossible now for foreigners to get signature validation ? I know of course that for Egyptians of course this is a quick and easy process. My handover for Moona was due two years ago! Still waiting and developer will not pay late delivery payments . 
Thanks Fiona for fast reply


----------



## MissLuckySharm

Hi Karen 

Nice to see this, my main concern has been the delays but primary concern now is that I am unable to get signature validation as suspended for foreigners , however Fiona does not think a problem as I have the contracts and confirmation of payments . I have been living here since dec, go home June and have seen the progress, looking good, however my handover was due two years ago. I think the problems political have of course contributed to this. Nice to see Independent contact from other people buying off plan


----------



## MissLuckySharm

Thank you will be in touch .. All the best


----------



## zemago faudelio

*verification*

hi miss lucky sharm you can get the signature verification from cairo and its only allowed in cairo or alex and i think that you finished everything with zeiad for your 2 units and if you have any problem please contact me and dont trust any one else specially the sharm specialists

Best regard's
Zemago faudelio


----------



## roots1957

Hi Does anyone have any news on how this development is progressing?
Regards Julie


----------



## Fiona08

*Moona*



roots1957 said:


> Hi Does anyone have any news on how this development is progressing?
> Regards Julie


Hi Julie
Everything is progressing very nicely. I have just received recent photos that show the apartments as having their windows in now and the café/restaurant being completed along with the road and lighting etc. I have to say that my photos are not from the estate agent (SSRE), but you can also look on the Developer's website for some up to date photos as well. My pictures come from Sharm Specialists who are dealing with everything for me and they keep me posted every month with an updated reported. I am hoping that my handover will be soon, certainly by October.

Fiona


----------



## roots1957

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Julie
> Everything is progressing very nicely. I have just received recent photos that show the apartments as having their windows in now and the café/restaurant being completed along with the road and lighting etc. I have to say that my photos are not from the estate agent (SSRE), but you can also look on the Developer's website for some up to date photos as well. My pictures come from Sharm Specialists who are dealing with everything for me and they keep me posted every month with an updated reported. I am hoping that my handover will be soon, certainly by October.
> 
> Fiona


Thank you Fiona for the update, i have sent you a private message. Sharm Specialists sound fabulous. 
regards Julie


----------



## Wanderlust10

Hi Has anyone had a handover date yet? I was given to understand it may be end of year but have heard it may be sooner. Thanks a lot


----------



## zemago faudelio

Wanderlust10 said:


> Hi Has anyone had a handover date yet? I was given to understand it may be end of year but have heard it may be sooner. Thanks a lot


Hi yes i was there from 2 weeks and they started hand over but not alot there an italian lady get her apartment and there is 2 more units are ready for hand over and there plan is to hand iver the building C17 and C18 And C19 and C20 Before there feast and rest before the end of this year

Zemago


----------



## Wanderlust10

zemago faudelio said:


> Hi yes i was there from 2 weeks and they started hand over but not alot there an italian lady get her apartment and there is 2 more units are ready for hand over and there plan is to hand iver the building C17 and C18 And C19 and C20 Before there feast and rest before the end of this year
> 
> Zemago


Thanks for your reply Zemago , appreciated, do you know if the pools / landscaping has been completed ? I am in C17 so looks like I will get my apartment before the end of the year  but wont be able to use it if no facilities available .


----------



## zemago faudelio

*C17*

Hi Mrs Chambers

As i told you before that for building C17 it will be ready by the end of October and for the landscape it will be finished by the end of 2014 and whole the project with pool for the Zone C it will be finished by the end of 6/2015 and you can check the developer website and the developer page on fb





Wanderlust10 said:


> Thanks for your reply Zemago , appreciated, do you know if the pools / landscaping has been completed ? I am in C17 so looks like I will get my apartment before the end of the year  but wont be able to use it if no facilities available .


----------



## Fiona08

Hi everybody
I am in sharm now and I am the first person to get handover yesterday!
All thanks to sharm specialist. I never realised how bent a lot of solicitors were until my experience this week, but all sorted now thanks to Karen and Neil. There was a problem as at handover you cannot just pay by card, so have had to go to various cash machines!
As I say, Karen has taken me shopping and I cannot believe the prices, cheap but good quality - I only have a lot of thanks to them both. They are just dealing with a few snagging problems for me and once that is done, after I will be back in the uk, Karen will pay rest of money to developer and get our finalised contracts and post them to me. I have chosen all my furniture now and again Karen will oversee it all, so next time I come out, I shall be able use my apartment which is C19.
If anyone wants further info, I can certainly give you further details, but please be assured there's is a reputable company, as my husband is Egyptian and we did have a bad experience but all ok now.
Good luck everybody and enjoy - the agents are advertising handover as next ma rch onwards, but see what can be done. Ok the pools and grounds are still being done, like with any complex, but at least it is now up and running.
Best wishes
Fiona


----------



## Wanderlust10

Hi Fiona
Great news! I am going out in 3 weeks for handover. I would really appreciate info re maintenance/furniture etc, I was going to go with my agent for furniture as don't know anyone else in Sharm . I don't seem able to pm you, could you pm me sand hopefully I can reply with questions.
Thanks a bunch
Annette


----------



## Fiona08

Wanderlust10 said:


> Hi Fiona
> Great news! I am going out in 3 weeks for handover. I would really appreciate info re maintenance/furniture etc, I was going to go with my agent for furniture as don't know anyone else in Sharm . I don't seem able to pm you, could you pm me sand hopefully I can reply with questions.
> Thanks a bunch
> Annette


Hi
Cannot pm you eiTher as I think you Have not sent enouGh postings yet. You should be able to Pm me as I have a lot of information for you.
Fiona


----------



## Wanderlust10

*Moona*

Hi Fiona
Thanks so much for your reply, I will try and find out how many postings I need to do before I can pm you  Annette


----------



## kazza101

*Moona Handover*

I am pleased to confirm that we played a major part in assisting Fiona with the handover of her and Khalid's apartment in Building 19.

There were a few hiccups along the way but we have managed to resolve all outstanding legal matters and successfully take the handover on behalf of Khalid and Fiona.

There are a few matters that I need to address regarding the handover procedure and some clarification and once I have addressed these matters I will let you all know.

The most important issue is payment the developers do not have a card machine so you need to ensure that you have your cards open in Egypt with the bank to withdraw as you also need to check the limit of cash that can be brought in as I know that there is a lot of money paid at handover by going with what Fiona had to pay we were able to get this but it took us few days so this is the most important to be prepared to sort the cash out as you dont want to transfer ovr any funds until you have your official handover.

I am really pleased with the results that I have had over the last year and looking forward to putting the furniture in to the apartments which will them give you an overview of how it can look.

If anyone needs my assistance with any matters pertaining to Moona then please send me a message I have lots of photo's as the outside of the compound is coming on as well all looking encouraging and exciting to see it move on at long last.


----------



## Fiona08

Hi Alan and welcome to the forum

It is already looking amazing! 
As you drive up to them you past the restaurant/café - which is now open for business. Then you drive on the road they have already done to the entrance of the blocks C17-C20.
From the outside, they are really looking great and have character but more spaced out than those at Maraqia (opposite) and with the cream painting on the outside it makes them look much bigger.

Yes, the internal gardens need to be sorted out along with the pool, but when all of this is done, it is going to look pretty fabulous! 
I am thrilled with our apartment and the inside finish of them is very very good and to a high standard - and I tend to be a bit fussy when it comes to finishing. 

Fiona


----------



## kazza101

Very well said and so true as Moona will be a fantastic compound to stay in. It is already in a good location as an investment with 2 of the biggest developers having projects on the doorstep Porto Sharm which is Amer group and City Stars 
These 2 projects are also coming on and will through time increase price of your properties. The finishing inside of thevspartments is excellent as it the attention to detail that is being PSID on outside of the buildings and the pool and landscaping. I am there every week and see the continued improvements and development that is taking placevsnd although it is very behind schedule it is worth the wait.


----------



## zemago faudelio

Hi all 

Please kindly be informed that blocks number C17 - C18 - C19 are ready for hand over and C20 after 2 weeks and C21 and C22 after one month s please check the developer to start the hand over procedures

Best regard's
Zemago


----------



## roots1957

Hi anyone got an update on how this development is shaping up?


----------



## roots1957

Fiona08 said:


> Hi everybody
> I am in sharm now and I am the first person to get handover yesterday!
> All thanks to sharm specialist. I never realised how bent a lot of solicitors were until my experience this week, but all sorted now thanks to Karen and Neil. There was a problem as at handover you cannot just pay by card, so have had to go to various cash machines!
> As I say, Karen has taken me shopping and I cannot believe the prices, cheap but good quality - I only have a lot of thanks to them both. They are just dealing with a few snagging problems for me and once that is done, after I will be back in the uk, Karen will pay rest of money to developer and get our finalised contracts and post them to me. I have chosen all my furniture now and again Karen will oversee it all, so next time I come out, I shall be able use my apartment which is C19.
> If anyone wants further info, I can certainly give you further details, but please be assured there's is a reputable company, as my husband is Egyptian and we did have a bad experience but all ok now.
> Good luck everybody and enjoy - the agents are advertising handover as next ma rch onwards, but see what can be done. Ok the pools and grounds are still being done, like with any complex, but at least it is now up and running.
> Best wishes
> Fiona


Hi Fiona we are shortly going to do handover (May), i can see from your post that you were waiting for Ssh specialist to send your signed contract can you tell me if you have received it yet? This is what we are waiting for!


----------



## Fiona08

Hi, I haven't personally got my contract yet, as it has to be sent off to Cairo and that can take about 6 months I have been told. However, Sharm Specialists have it all in hand for me and I am in regular contact with them as they are decorating the apartment for me, so that when I next visit I can use it straight away. 
Good luck with your handover and if you are with Karen there is nothing to worry about!! I just wish I had found her earlier!
Fiona


----------



## Sean.C

Hi all.

I found this thread really helpful

I'm looking into buying a studio apartment at the moona sharm.
Does anybody have any info on how far it is from completion? Any pictures would be great too. Are any if the swimming pools finished yet? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## necj2204

I'm just literally back from Sharm 0400 21/06 this morning and am now the proud owner (with keys) to a 1 bed apartment in Block 19. The developer is intending to have the pool ready by October and as yet there are no maintenance fees to pay until its complete. The whole area surrounding Moona is coming on nicely and am looking forward to getting the property furnished by a local agent.

The quality of workman ship is good and the whole place has a good feel to it. I've some photographs if anyone wants me to send them on.


----------



## Sean.C

Yes please I would love to see some pictures.


----------

